# Sleeping Rough in NYC



## Laylamiller (Aug 26, 2017)

I am homeless but I work like 60% of homeless in NYC. I shower at the gym also exercise there and keep my belongings in storage.So I switch between rough sleeping and sleeping in any of the three NYC airports the deciding factor being the weather

I usually find somewhere to hide so that Im not bothered, I hate being woken up out of my sleep. One of my favorite places is actually behind a church. Theres a huge bush that I just go under and once at night for some reason someone came and they didnt even notice I was there.

I notice lately that the police really dont give a shit about people openly sleeping rough outside. The airports dont seem to care either. Maybe because its the summer? In NYC and NJ.

I have noticed since Trump got elected that LE have been really lax about enforcing. The outreach people will walk around and do welfare checks but for the most part they could not be bothered.

The airports I know will get stricter when it gets colder but for now its pretty sweet.

Hopefully people dont fuck it up by stealing or panhandling or anything. La Guardia airport used to be a good spot and it got messed up from people doing that.

I dont know if its because the homelessness has gotten so much worse or because Trump is in office and liberal NYers hate him. Reason I say that is NYC is a sanctuary city and I think they know it would look hypocritical to police American Citizens in poverty but then at the sane time support illegal immigration. Seems everyday there's a story on the news about some people rallying around an undocumented person whos about to be deported so that they can stay. Its also tourist season so they gotta keep up this friendly tolerant progressive front for the international community thats visiting.

I dont which it is but I know Im enjoying it while it lasts which it wont.Liberal Progressives tolerance of the have nots who arent subservient to them only goes so far. Especially in this city.

Its funny to see because I recall seeing all these newspaper headlines about the homeless and what a nuisance they were and ever since Trump got in office you rarely hear or read about it anymore.

Im not a Trump supporter either I just think a lot of people who dislike him are putting on this show of tolerance and kindness and its funny to watch knowing how these people normally behave.

From an anarchist perspective this whole presidency is top notch political theater.


----------



## A New Name (Aug 26, 2017)

Not only that presidency.


----------



## Lara K (Aug 26, 2017)

Limitless reasons to be homeless, nothing fortunate or unfortunate about that. I don't think anyone gives a f*** about that either. 

The year was 2006 when entire Mumbai city went homeless as flash floods ravaged through every suburbian bylane. People hung on streets, offered helping hand and many walked a mile to reach home because public transport got cut. 

Tourist yields income. Officers know that pretty well. They DO relish the idea how foreigners often influenced by hollwood flicks itch to tour renowned area's but hey, America's beautiful - there's no doubt in that. Neat streets - wide roads - fine infrastructure all those missing where i am at plus its pity seeing homeless prepare makeshift tents near pothole area's infested by flies. 

Friend I hope you are safe, just stick around right people as you have till now. There's a fine hindu community you may visit in brooklyn or towaco, either of two. its called hare krishna community, offer free meals but can't promise about stay!


----------



## Laylamiller (Aug 26, 2017)

Lara K said:


> Limitless reasons to be homeless, nothing fortunate or unfortunate about that. I don't think anyone gives a f*** about that either.
> 
> The year was 2006 when entire Mumbai city went homeless as flash floods ravaged through every suburbian bylane. People hung on streets, offered helping hand and many walked a mile to reach home because public transport got cut.
> 
> ...


 
I think Ive seen them in Manhattan as well but im good for food. Just dont see the point in spending 80% of my income to stay on poverty when I have 3 jobs two part time and one seasonal and do bike deliveries for uber. Saving up to maybe buy a foreclosed home in the future at auction and a car. Plus there are shelters but they suck and they only want people there who are on SSI or MICA(Mentally Ill Chemically Addicted) to go to "programs" basically do nothing all day. If you work evenings the shelter will constantly try to give your bed away or transfer you because DHS (Department of Homeless Services) gets more money for those people and they have to do less for them. They even give hospitalised peoples beds away and theyre not supposed to.

Hence why I dont fuck with them. Also some people will say they are depressed mentally ill to get housing faster and that gives DHS the power to take your rights away and a percentage of any benefits you win and they can throw you into a pyschiatric facility if whenever they feel like you arent being compliant. And the workers comstantly lie and they WILL steal from you if they think they can get away with it. There was a social worker at this womens shelter who got caught doing it and I think she took up to a million dollars from homeless people's saving accounts.

Thats why so many people would rather be on the streets than in the shelters. Most of the working class cant afford to live in NY/NJ and thats the way they like it. They want the working class to be compliant and controlled. They dont ever want organised labour to make a comeback and most of the unions are a joke and do nothing which is a big reason NYC is so "friendly" to poor from third world but hostile to its own working class.

Sometimes I go in the winter since that is when people will call the police if they see someone sleeping outside but Im trying to avoid that this year. Im going to start getting winter gear in October and see if I can rough it. They want to start putting police instead of regular security guards in shelters( some whom live in shelters themselves) which basically means they are turning them into jails openly. (Besides the covert ways they are killing the working class...like keeping them hooked on drugs. One place I was at the guards openly sold crack to residents and the director took a kick back. People who complained ODed mysteriously.)

Thats why when neoliberals bitch about Trumps racism/sexism ect I just laugh because I feel like they are worse and iust think they hide it better. I feel like they point to him to distract from their own bullshit to be honest.

Like Im waiting for the media to start honestly reporting the unemployment numbers since they fudged them while Obama was in office but its probably too early for that.


----------



## Lara K (Aug 28, 2017)

Non for profits affiliate with corporate big wigs, sometimes to genuinely help people or help out with their agenda's of money laundering, tax evasion or earn public goodwill. 

I believe the control government has over its own working class begins from school and not just working area. They know, people who flock in from third world countries also have money to buy properties, invest and move real estate scene. As you know, rental's usually can't generate enough tax as compared to an outright sale-purchase of property. Plus the middlemen make decent brokerage on that.

People from third world dream about settling in NYC or London to honor family, seek growth and banish visual poverty they see in everyday life. The working class in US know's how terrible visual poverty really is and the government believes pulling 'imports' out of a gutter (visual poverty) will make em' commit to a job over some local guy who may take same job for granted! 

I do agree that rat race solely exists for currency battle each country is engaged in right now. The stock market is both boon and bane, a gamble and speculative trade run by government approved operators. If you ask me, the stocks' identical but shady brother of the Swiss bank! Some friends had a good laugh when i said that but it cannot be trusted. Love today is marriage between pimps and bitches who simply raise economic soldiers (kids) meant to squeal when monotonous rut gets better of them someday. I feel sorry to use such words. Human's weren't like this two decade ago. 

Just yesterday I received a wonderful friend in early 30's, she's already going through major depression phase after the company she dedicated substantial years, deemed her surplus. Perhaps the company runs at loss, someone with better credentials replaced her... but it's hit her hard. I don't get it, why'd someone think its end of story with a job loss? They've discarded a lithium battery and maybe, that's unfathomable to her.

I am massive fan of media there. The reporters don't look as if they are intimidated or monitored by ruling party. As things stand, situation in Texas may have raised that unemployment quota but natural tragedies burn huge hole from government earnings. We all, even from long distance pray that things restore to normalcy.


----------



## Lara K (Aug 28, 2017)

You hang in there Layla, all millers are total killers!
Keep walking.................*⚔*
.....................................................*⚔*
....................................................................*⚔*
................................................................................... *⚔*


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 28, 2017)

Wow what a read. Interesting. I've been through Times Square and manhatten a little bit and it was for a day each time. I definitely couldn't do it, even if I had a place to stay. But it's good info on knowing it's semi decent. Yeah the support for the "homeless or in need" is usually biased of the people they are supporting. So in turn your better off fending for yourself anyway I guess. Stay tough. You seem very intelligent. What other work do you do and ever plan on just getting out of the city? I know that perpetual noise and chaos has been known to drive others towards madness. It does me. . .


----------



## Laylamiller (Dec 3, 2017)

Tatanka said:


> Wow what a read. Interesting. I've been through Times Square and manhatten a little bit and it was for a day each time. I definitely couldn't do it, even if I had a place to stay. But it's good info on knowing it's semi decent. Yeah the support for the "homeless or in need" is usually biased of the people they are supporting. So in turn your better off fending for yourself anyway I guess. Stay tough. You seem very intelligent. What other work do you do and ever plan on just getting out of the city? I know that perpetual noise and chaos has been known to drive others towards madness. It does me. . .




I stay away from Time Square. You don't even have to go very far to find quiet spots usually in wealthy residential areas. There a lot of vacant commercial real estate in certain neighborhoods. Some of the people are chill and wont bother you. Others may call the police but all they do is tell you to leave. If noise is really an issue you can always head across the river to NJ.
Its good to keep your options open and not stick to one particular area, although I have places I am partial to. But IMO unless you want to go to bed late and get up really early, find some wealthy residential area and get an abandoned forefront. But get in early and get up early. Security will be watching but they don't always give a shit.


----------

